# Delivery Tampered With



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ordered some stuff to be delivered from Aldi by Instacart today. My eggs clearly have needle punctures in them.











Uh... why does it say my picture contains sensitive content? It is a picture of eggs.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ordered some stuff to be delivered from Aldi by Instacart today. My eggs clearly have needle punctures in them.



Why are you posting this here? You should be filing a complaint with Instacart.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> Why are you posting this here? You should be filing a complaint with Instacart.


Already did. Was credited for the cost of the eggs. I also called Aldi and spoke to the manager about the product tampering. 

And this is the delivery forum and this was a delivery. 

So back off.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 623208


Nothing false about my complaint. Those are eggs that have been tampered with. Those aren't cracked. They are punctured. That doesn't happen accidentally.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It doesn’t mean the driver did it either… It could have been done at the store by some weirdo or it could have been you trying to get free stuff, so let be clear you better have evidence to prove the driver did it because if not you are making false accusations.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> It doesn’t mean the driver did it either… It could have been done at the store by some weirdo or it could have been you trying to get free stuff, so let be clear you better have evidence to prove the driver did it because if not you are making false accusations.


I don't think it was the driver. The driver's only role in this, as far as I know, was that she brought the eggs to me. I am just saying that I bought some eggs from Aldi (a local grocery store) via Instacart and my eggs have clearly been tampered with.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Uh... why does it say my picture contains sensitive content? It is a picture of eggs.


Two reasons... your image depicts graphic violence, and also it is sexual in nature.
.
.
.
.
.
Don't believe me? Ask a rooster if it is sexual, and ask a hen if it is violent!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Two reasons... your image depicts graphic violence, and also it is sexual in nature.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


You know, you're right. I did not consider that eggs are suggestive of reproduction. Shame on me.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It looks like they tried to hatch.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ordered some stuff to be delivered from Aldi by Instacart today. My eggs clearly have needle punctures in them.
> 
> View attachment 623206
> 
> ...


You used spoiler tag that's why


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ordered some stuff to be delivered from Aldi by Instacart today. My eggs clearly have needle punctures in them.
> 
> View attachment 623206
> 
> ...


Bewbs brother.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I guess the instant cart shopper didn't check the the inside of the egg carton. I thought this was taught in grocery shopping 101. This is why I won't use these grocery services because then I'd still have to go to the store anyways. I've used WF a couple times in the past when I had prime but I had a promo, I wouldn't use them again, too expensive.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I guess the instant cart shopper didn't check the the inside of the egg carton. I thought this was taught in grocery shopping 101. This is why I won't use these grocery services because then I'd still have to go to the store anyways. I've used WF a couple times in the past when I had prime but I had a promo, I wouldn't use them again, too expensive.


I always checked the eggs when I worked as an Instacart shopper.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> You used spoiler tag that's why


What now? What, my dear Mr. Ozzie, is a spoiler tag?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

How long have you been eating eggs ? 
I eat three dozen weekly . My blood work is perfect .Not to worry. Eggs come broken in all forms . 
I think a drive would put something in your unsealed ice creak . Or fruit . You could never tell.
Take a chill pill.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> How long have you been eating eggs ?
> I eat three dozen weekly . My blood work is perfect .Not to worry. Eggs come broken in all forms .
> I think a drive would put something in your unsealed ice creak . Or fruit . You could never tell.
> Take a chill pill.


And once again Corey shows us that reading a thread is not required before posting.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ordered some stuff to be delivered from Aldi by Instacart today. My eggs clearly have needle punctures in them.
> 
> View attachment 623206
> 
> ...


Nice set of jugs, I ment eggs.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ordered some stuff to be delivered from Aldi by Instacart today. My eggs clearly have needle punctures in them.
> 
> View attachment 623206
> 
> ...


I fixed the rating for the picture but honestly, when I saw the pic I spit out my coffee because I saw exactly what the infant AI thought they were. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I keep seeing 2 baby feeders with a silo between them..... 
is it just me?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


SpinalCabbage said:


> Nothing false about my complaint. Those are eggs that have been tampered with. Those aren't cracked. They are punctured. That doesn't happen accidentally.


Wouldn't trust them.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Boy, would Freud have a field day with some of you guys!🤣


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Uh... why does it say my picture contains sensitive content? It is a picture of eggs.


lol

Let us know if you find out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Boy, would Freud have a field day with some of you guys!🤣


Mandatory Egg Vaccinations !


----------

